# some of pseudoharpax



## Red (Oct 5, 2007)

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1090/148527...d1ea32e72_o.jpg

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1381/148442...1c8d1872d_o.jpg

Enjoy it


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 5, 2007)

Incredible... h34r: :blink: 

Got a link to ur flickr album? would love to av a peek


----------



## ThorEH (Oct 5, 2007)

'ola Correas  

Splendind photos (as always)

Here's his Flickr account : http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Red (Oct 5, 2007)

i'ts not mine the photos, its about a friend, i seel to him some pseudoharpax and give me the photos  

incredible photographer.

regards


----------



## ThorEH (Oct 5, 2007)

Red : please clear up your in-box... I'm trying to send you a message


----------



## Red (Oct 5, 2007)

inbox cleaned up.

Regards


----------



## Precious (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi Ian. I can't thank you enough for those links. I incubated this ooth and have 6 of the species now at L3 and I've always wondered what they look like.  Even a magnifying glass doesn't help much! and my camera isn't that nice! So thanks, really.


----------



## Precious (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi Ian. I can't thank you enough for those links. I incubated this ooth and have 6 of the species now at L3 and I've always wondered what they look like.  Even a magnifyinglass doesn't help much! and my camera isn't that nice! So thanks, really.

I just wanted to make sure you got that post.  Can't we delete these humiliating boo boos ourselves? I better go to sleep. ^_^


----------



## Red (Oct 6, 2007)

hi, dont mind but i arent Ian  

Regards


----------



## spawn (Oct 6, 2007)

You weren't kidding about the "MACRO" part haha. Love the first one where you can see the individual cells of the eyes!


----------

